# pitch?



## roofing for Jesus (Jun 6, 2010)

what's the flattest pitch recommended for three tab shingles?

I looked at a leaking roof the other day. It was about a 2 12 with three tab shingles. 

I recommended a torch down rubber roof.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have seen them on a 3/12, we have a limit of nothing below a 4/12 and even then depending on the manufactures recommendations we will lower the exposure from 5" to 4". We also lower the exposure within extreme pitch changes like alot of country style homes with the wrap around porches that change from a 4/12 to an 8/12.
________
Bbw Facehumpers


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

On a roof at 2/12 i would be torching..thats me tho


----------



## TheBrain (Jul 27, 2010)

any roof under a 3/12 we use 3 ply roll roof. primer, underlay, then cap sheet.


----------

